# .G/Lady vs. G./Lady



## palescales

Let's settle this once and for all, most importantly, in one place.  First of all, that's not a Kappa lady.  It's a mudflap lady, but that's not important.

Has anyone taken both?  Tested both?  Differences?  Positives?  Negatives?

Thanks in advance


----------



## XperienceMe

.g/lady- g/lady and g./lady

forgot one 

but its broken down like this (so i gathered from people)
g/lady HIGH MDA and med mdma
.g/lady HIGH MDA and med mdma
g./lady HIGH MDMA and med mda


----------



## FractalStructure

ive never seen the "G/lady" but as for his question the .G's are 2:1  mda : mdma
and the G.'s are the same ratio but mdma: mda. So basically if u like mda take a .G and if you like mdma take a G.

Theres also one more by the same manufacturer that you missed. sunflower/lady 






those are the same as the .G's


----------



## tang777

XperienceMe said:
			
		

> .g/lady- g/lady and g./lady
> 
> forgot one
> 
> but its broken down like this (so i gathered from people)
> g/lady HIGH MDA and med mdma
> .g/lady HIGH MDA and med mdma
> g./lady HIGH MDMA and med mda






Have you taken both?  You seem to know the difference between MDA and MDMA (unlike some people) so I'm curious if you tried both .G  and G. ?  Or have you just heard other people say this?  Thanks!


----------



## FractalStructure

^ Its a known fact that .G is 2:1 MDA:MDMA and G. is 1:2.



... and you can EASILY tell that at least those two feel very different... both are really strong pills but the .G is more edgy, and sorta makes you want to explore... and not TOO loved up. The G. is a much more comfortable and distinct mdma roll with some noticeable mda. 

When I had no experience with these pills i took a .G and knew right away it was mda, it doesnt take a rocket scientist. For me, mda comes up with that certain edginess and instead of "love" its more like "respect" if that makes any sense


----------



## tang777

I realize it does not take a rocket scientist, but way too many people have mistakenly said pills were awesome x and did not know the difference.  I hate MDA!   Someone said the G's were good and found out the hard way they sucked.  So I had written off the G's completely.  I just wanted confirmation from someone that had tried BOTH that the G. are truly mdma.  thx


----------



## RavenousBlonde

FractalStructure said:
			
		

> ^ Its a known fact that .G is 2:1 MDA:MDMA and G. is 1:2.
> 
> ... and you can EASILY tell that at least those two feel very different... both are really strong pills but the .G is more edgy, and sorta makes you want to explore... and not TOO loved up. The G. is a much more comfortable and distinct mdma roll with some noticeable mda.
> 
> When I had no experience with these pills i took a .G and knew right away it was mda, it doesnt take a rocket scientist. For me, mda comes up with that certain edginess and instead of "love" its more like "respect" if that makes any sense



How is it a "known fact"?  Are there testing results out there that I haven't seen yet?

I have no experience with these pills, so I can't offer an opinion...but until they are tested (by more than just reagents) I would be hesitant to state anything as a 'fact'.  I do understand that (most) people can tell the difference between MDMA & MDA, but to try to quantify it without paper results is a bad idea.  Just my .02.


----------



## FractalStructure

> How is it a "known fact"? Are there testing results out there that I haven't seen yet?
> 
> I have no experience with these pills, so I can't offer an opinion...but until they are tested (by more than just reagents) I would be hesitant to state anything as a 'fact'. I do understand that (most) people can tell the difference between MDMA & MDA, but to try to quantify it without paper results is a bad idea. Just my .02.



I meant the .G being mostly MDA and the G. being mostly MDMA, that is a known fact. The exact ratio is impossible to figure out unless you wanna get it lab tested.. but im fine knowing that if i want a nice MDA bomb i can take a .G and if i want a nice euphoric roll ill take a G. however I can see in a few years, JUST LIKE THE SUNFLOWERS, these exact stamps come back, and they are CRAP.


----------



## felix

if someone states on a messageboard that something is a 'known fact', it automatically becomes one. you should know that by now, RB ;-)

shouldn't you guys be stating the location of these pills?


----------



## thexmancometh

These are all up and down the east coast...  Most posters on pillreports are agreed that the .G and the sunflower lady prints are most likely MDA, quantities unknown-- but they just last too long to be only MDMA, slightly different buzz as well...



			
				FractalStructure said:
			
		

> ...JUST LIKE THE SUNFLOWERS, these exact stamps come back, and they are CRAP.



did those recent old style sunflowers turn out to be crap?


----------



## FractalStructure

^oh yeah sure i know a guy that sells them at 425 Ross Ave, CT 

his phone number is 917-555-5655, just tell him you know me and he'll deliver to anywhere on the east coast. But only for $40 or more, he needs to pay for gas. 

(dont bother getting rid of this post for "source" because that was a joke and I made the address and # up  )

And no i didnt mean to come off as if I knew the exact mg dosage of both mda and mdma for those beans, but as i said before it cannot be disputed that .G are mostly mda but mdma is felt as well, and that the G. are vice versa.

I'm a guy that is sensitive to stimulants, and i can feel the tiniest bit of meth in my rolls, and even that tiny bit will crash me like hell. I can also feel a distinct difference between mda and mdma, the first of which is that for me, mda comes up in a much more "raw" way and instead of making me LOVE everything i RESPECT everything. It also has this very distinct edginess, and that is how i first know im on mda. Also i always feel like im pushed into this meditative trance on mda where everything is so clear and balanced... but on mdma im pushed into this loved up euphoric trance... mdma is less of a psychedelic exploration tool but more of a "I FUCKING LOVE THIS" feeling. I get that on mda too but in a different way. 

Anyway, my real point is that I dont know for sure what the actual ratio is, but i will say that it certainly feels like in the .G's, which are the MDA gspots, there seems to be half the dose of MDMA as MDA... so i just meant 2:1 would probably be the closest i can come to a conclusion about "how much" by just feeling it out. 

However, I dont need any tests or info at all to know this was an MDA pill with defenite MDMA presence.

And the sunflowers made by the same guy seem to have very similar if not exactly the same contents


----------



## FractalStructure

thexmancometh said:
			
		

> These are all up and down the east coast... Most posters on pillreports are agreed that the .G and the sunflower lady prints are most likely MDA, quantities unknown-- but they just last too long to be only MDMA, slightly different buzz as well...
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by FractalStructure
> ...JUST LIKE THE SUNFLOWERS, these exact stamps come back, and they are CRAP.
> 
> 
> did those recent old style sunflowers turn out to be crap



NO NO NO!

actually they are not bad at all! and very clean. 

I just meant that originally the sunflowers were just amazing hits, they were getting about as much praise as the gspots are now... but the STAMP itself was used to make some pills which werent nearly as good as the original... you should be able to patent ecstasy =p. 

So imagine a year from now, we get pills that are just like the gspots, but they look much more well-pressed, as the real ones were sorta crumbly (although when i got brand new ones they looked very nice, the stamp just deteriorates easily). And we're like "YES! the legendary gspots are back!" and then everyone takes them to find out its MDE and methamphetamine.... get my point?

I just think its so fucked up that you take an exclusive press like that and start pumping out crap under the gspot disguise. It happened to EVERY COMMON STAMP I CAN THINK OF: remember when the blue dolphins were amazing? yeah now they're usually chock full of meth. Mercedes. Omegas. I remember when the first Omegas came out, they made jaws drop. Now? the latest one is pure PMA (im not making this up, read it on PR). And now probably the gspots... just give it a year. I bet there's some asshole RIGHT NOW, who just got a few kilos of MDE and is making some meth, he has the gspot stamp and a pill press, and he's pumping out these new G.'s as I'm typing this.


----------



## thexmancometh

okay buddy, don't really no why you are getting so offensive there, I was trying to agree with you, but whatever.  You posted before that those new sunflowers looked like a different type of press, then you said that they come back as crap, so I thought that is what you were referring to...


----------



## thexmancometh

^^sorry. I typed that before I read your most recent post.  (I thought you were referring to me when did the source thing... my bad)


----------



## Carsick

So nobody ever makes pills with the same brands on the east coast, then?
Forgive me if I'm jumping the gun or something, but where the hell do you guys get the idea that you can definitively state anything at all about these pills?
Sure, you got some pills like that, maybe even all the pills you have for months were like that, but that doesn't mean they're all like that.
You don't have any known facts apart from about pills you have actually had contact with and actually tested.


----------



## sarcean

Carsick said:
			
		

> So nobody ever makes pills with the same brands on the east coast, then?
> Forgive me if I'm jumping the gun or something, but where the hell do you guys get the idea that you can definitively state anything at all about these pills?
> Sure, you got some pills like that, maybe even all the pills you have for months were like that, but that doesn't mean they're all like that.
> You don't have any known facts apart from about pills you have actually had contact with and actually tested.



These pills look VERY proffesional, they likely came in an massive batch from Europe to the east coast. People love these pills not only because they have a great roll, but when you buy from say someone in Flordia from some random guy you get the same quality one as say buying from some guy in NY. As far as reports go there are no reports of fake g. or .g's going around. (The pills are so nicely pressed I think it would be more difficult to make fakes of this then alot of pills)

I took some of the g.'s a few weeks ago and it was one of the best rolls I have ever taken. These pills are INTENSE and the mood lift was extreme. The only thing I found weird is all the visualizations and it lasting alot longer than what a soley MDMA roll should. Obviously I think it had MDA in it...but it was even more trippy than what mda can do I think. 

Peronsally if one has a chance they should stock up on the pills as they are kind of defining what a good pill going around is now.


----------



## berniegoetzangry

i have eaten both the G's and the G.'s at this point. G's once, and G.'s twice, having eaten two of each on each occasion. seems to me the G's are just a straightforward and clean MDMA high, and the G.'s start out very MDMA-like and build up to a nice MDA peak, very colorful and psychedelic without MUCH in the vein of true hallucinatory visuals (things really dont move or breathe in the in-your-face way that they would on LSD or anything, all of your senses are just "tuned" to this very psychedelic ambiance). my guy is getting all sorts of these, and just came up with the .G's today. i bought two and plan on checking them out tomorrow. my first experience with MDA was the G.'s, and i honestly cannot think of a better high that i have ever experienced. hopefully, since the .G's are purported to contain higher amounts of MDA, i will like em even more...


----------



## FractalStructure

okay once again for the hard of hearing =p

.G = LOTS OF MDA, some MDMA
G.= LOTS OF MDMA, some MDA
G = seems to be half and half 
sunflower/lady= Same as .G


----------



## berniegoetzangry

well... i wasnt a huge fan of the .g's. the g.'s were realllly rolly and reallly trippy(almost acid like for parts of the experience), but the .g's did next to nothing for me. felt like i was on the verge of a good roll for hours but never really getting "there" and that was on three of them (taken about an hour and a half apart). perhaps these were bunk stamps? but they were from the same guy as the g.'s and those were rediculous. maybe i just need the perfect amount of MDA to psychedelically compliment my roll or something.


----------



## thexmancometh

Here lately there have been these off-white (beige) .G's floating around...  These are not the same as the old ones which were a bright white color. Also these have a larger "G" on them and the lady has 2 distinct, seperated legs instead of 2 legs folded/lifted up together.  My friend "guinnea" has described them as "smacky" (I know the heroin thing is a myth) but this would lead one to believe that they are not the typical MDA mix.  Possibly a rip-off, but still considered top-quality 'round here.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

With all these stamps and the possibilities of copycats....everyone really needs a testing kit.  :D


----------



## adb5006

has  anyone noticed microscopic blue specks on them, with a beveled edge? you can't even see the blue unless your really eying them up in the light? the woman only shows one leg, and they're 'crumbly'.


----------



## thexmancometh

That was a newer batch of the originals I believe.  The first ones (G. , .G ,  and sunflowers) were bright white, no colored specks.  The more recent ones (with the single leg) have had the blue specks.  As the original G. ladies have now been tested on ecstasydata.org to contain only MDA (not a MDMA/MDA mix as everyone had originally thought), these are probably the same.


----------



## adb5006

^^
hypothetically....

if someone were to have the 'new batch (beveled edge, single leg, microscopic blue specks)' which probably only contains mda, would you advise them to suck up the loss (if you define mda as a loss) or try and trade them with someone for different ones?


----------



## thexmancometh

MDA is my favorite of all of Shulgin's chemicals, so perhaps my advice would be a little partial... Sorry for that.  Either way, there is no such "sucking up the loss" in this case as many people actually *prefer* MDA.


----------



## funboy87

i've had lots of different G's... the  'triple stacked' .G's, the flatter G.'s, and the blue speckled ones too. i know the white G.'s are supposed to be highMDMA/lowMDA, but the ones i've had lately (new york area) have been extremely trippy, way more  than the  original .G fatties were.  i dont have a tester, but i know what MDA feels like, and im almost positive these new G.'s are cut with a research chemical...2c-x?


----------



## thexmancometh

I doubt a 2C-"X" chemical.  If one has experienced any of the 2C's, it's obvious there effects are way different than MDMA (different from comparing MDMA to MDA for example).  Just a good dose of MDA in my opinion--- what would make you 'almost positive' these new ones are cut with an RC?


----------



## Bakardi

About a month ago I had ladies, I think they were G. also but not exactly sure, that came up positive for speed and a 2c-x substance using marquis. Never ended up trying them and just got my money back.


----------



## GreenMachine

funboy87 said:
			
		

> i've had lots of different G's... the  'triple stacked' .G's, the flatter G.'s, and the blue speckled ones too. i know the white G.'s are supposed to be highMDMA/lowMDA, but the ones i've had lately (new york area) have been extremely trippy, way more  than the  original .G fatties were.  i dont have a tester, but i know what MDA feels like, and im almost positive these new G.'s are cut with a research chemical...2c-x?



I recently picked up three of the blue speckled ones, are they legit?


----------



## funboy87

the blue  speckled ones are legit (mdma/mda Medium-ish?) not as strong as the white ones tho. 

and OBVIOUSLY i have tried research chemicals and i obviously know that they feel nothing like MDMA, or MDA, which is why it was obvious to me that these pills were cut with something else. i tripped harder off one new G. than 3 or 4 of the old .G's many months ago, and it felt totally different. one thing i noticed was the intense psychedelic feelings were on and off throughout a 12 hour peroid. i would feel relatively normal, then a minute later i would be trippin again. very wierd, i've read reports of .G's containing 2c-i (which ive done 3 times). cant say if it is that or something else, but definately not MDA.


----------



## thexmancometh

Well, once again, all I can say is that the original G. ladies have been tested to only contain MDA.  All the others are the same in my opinion.  Send one of those "2C-x" pills to ecstasydata.org if you are so sure they are different.  Until I see those results, I call bullshit on this idea. Most people would buy 2C-s as what they are--no need to "trick" people into buying them.  You are still posting MDMA/MDA combo (even if you are referring to a different batch/color) which has already been proven incorrect as well through the testing (the submitter also suspected a combo pill with the G.).  These pills are MDA!   

http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1593

Don't understand why you all are trying to soil this pill's good, clean name with research chemical "propoganda"; but I don't agree at all...


----------



## funboy87

do you acknowledge the difference between these pills:

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=5656

and these pills:

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=5658

??? and what about these

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=6586

are you suggesting that all the g spots ever made are soley MDA? MOD EDIT: No personal attacks.  ~RB


----------



## thexmancometh

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=5658 
^
These people (in the link above) are talking the same RC bull that you are--at least they have their iffy test results to fall on (though a green color could indicate speed as well).  Not really an issue in your case though---you have no proof.  Show pics of the test results if you have them...

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=5656
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=6586

These two are the exact same press, just thick and tall instead of fat and flat (like the first one above)-- all from the same maker--2 of the 3 you have specified tested positive for MDxx, the other one is suspected MDxx.  They tested on ecstasydata as MDA.  Until you have legitimate proof otherwise...MOD EDIT:  No personal attacks.  ~RB

Also...this one you mentioned-- (http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=5656)
Read the comments on this report.  Everyone is actually discrediting the whole 2C-x theory.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

thexmancometh said:
			
		

> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=5658
> ^
> These people (in the link above) are talking the same RC bull that you are--at least they have their iffy test results to fall on (though a green color could indicate speed as well).  Not really an issue in your case though---you have no proof.  Show pics of the test results if you have them...



Actually, the user in this report used a Marquis reagent, which shows orange for speed/amp, not green.  I think you have your reagents mixed up.

We could argue and argue until we are blue in the face over the 2Cx possibility - but EcstasyData has this pill already tested at MDA and MDA only.  http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1593

Of course there could be other batches, but what is the reality of someone using a 2Cx compound in a pill?  It would cost more $$ than the typical fillers, binders, ect.  In my opinion, people are getting a very high dose of MDA and they are not used to it, therefore they feel "trippy".  MDA in high doses can be extremely trippy, and with the quality of pills these days very few people get to experience a damn good pill.

Just my .02.


----------



## funboy87

OK- i did not come on this website to fight with people, and i thought i knew something about g spots since xxx. sorry to xman for callin u an idiot. i hope you people are careful about the pills u take, even if you think u know what they are...


----------



## thexmancometh

Did a quick search... I was misinformed--my apologies.  The actual substance I was thinking of was:

A.5 Dimethoxy-meth HCl CHCl3 107 Moderate olive (reaction)

(A.5 stands for the Marquis Reagent)

Source:  http://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/nij/183258.pdf

Wouldn't this actually be DMMDA?  If so, it has been described as similar to LSD, maybe this is something to be looked into...


----------



## FractalStructure

> EcstasyData has this pill already tested at MDA and MDA only.



man, i hate correcting a mod but this pill contains mda AND mdma, although the .G is mainly an mda pill, it has a noticeable amount of mdma as well. Im not saying this because of simply how it felt, but i have never seen any indication of the pill _not_ being a combo. 

However, any 2c-x presence is very unlikely, although i know that now we have other pills with the same .G or G. press, some are blue and they are on pillreports, and those specifically are probably about half as strong. It's possible that one/a few of the knock-offs have something like 2c-i, but i still think its unlikely... yet not impossible.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

FractalStructure said:
			
		

> man, i hate correcting a mod but this pill contains mda AND mdma, although the .G is mainly an mda pill, it has a noticeable amount of mdma as well. Im not saying this because of simply how it felt, but i have never seen any indication of the pill _not_ being a combo.
> 
> However, any 2c-x presence is very unlikely, although i know that now we have other pills with the same .G or G. press, some are blue and they are on pillreports, and those specifically are probably about half as strong. It's possible that one/a few of the knock-offs have something like 2c-i, but i still think its unlikely... yet not impossible.



You're not really 'correcting' me, you're trying to correct eData, who uses a GC/MS to test these pills.  You're going to argue with GC/MS results?  8( 

I stated before that we can argue this point until we're blue in the face.  I am sure there are different batches and everything but arguing with a GC/MS test is pretty pointless.


----------



## level42

Check out my post Northeast region, I have pics of a new batch of these going around NY area. It is a very well made knockoff that you should not buy. Hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## paulisme

all i know is, these pills rocked me *MOD EDIT: No event names, please.  ~RB*
good shit!


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^ No event names, please.  Thanks!


----------



## KeVO84

we had some .G ladys back in september of last year and they rocked, and were definitely MDA. The speedier (yet still clean) feeling along with the intense tracers and such are not something you'd feel on an mdma pill. I think the problem that some of you guys are having is not understanding that you still get some of the "lovey dovey" feelings when you're on MDA, they're just not as pronounced. As for the .G and the G. , i'm not sure. Could be an indication of his first and second batch? who knows.


----------



## FractalStructure

A batch of "new" adulterated gspots. 





I know there are at least 5 different batches of this pill going around if not more, however I have only stuck to one batch, and tried a G. once recently
but i have taken many of the .G's and I am SURE that the pills i have gotten have been the same ones, not knock offs or different batches. My friend tests his pills before he takes them as a rule (he has the whole eztest collection) unfortunately he doesn't post to BL or PR because of privacy reasons..

Anyway, in all cases (besides the G. I took which was DEFENITELY mdma, and im not talking about a test... after getting used to MDA from the .G's I could very easily distinguish the MDMA: much less body load, more loved up and trippy effects (what I call "still frames", its when I turn my head and still see the last "frame" before that faintly) were MUCH milder. Still from what I read on PR even the G.'s have MDA in smaller amounts. 

I read the ecstasydata test for these, and since I believe its the same batch, .G prolly ARE just MDA but _everyone_ claims they are a combo, and I thought they were, the MDMA just in too small amounts to really notice the difference (the synergy would make it impossible). 

I agree with xman in the sense that until I see test results proving a 2c-x compound (if it was anything it'd be 2c-i in very low doses, in combination with MDA). The reason I dont believe it (and i want to make it clear to everyone, especially RavenousBlonde, that im not _arguing_ but simply stating why I believe there are no 2c's in at least the gspot pills ive had FROM THE .G MAKER (ive already seen obvious knockoffs, and the kappa/mudflap lady seems to be
getting very popular...more knockoffs for idiots. I already found one defenite imposter with a very time amount of MDA, this is an imposter:




(pic from pillreports.com)

But the reasons are, firstly the fact that I happen to weigh out doses of 2c-i and 2c-t-2 pretty often (lets say twice each every month, just for the summer though). My 2c-i dose is usually around 20mg, but I have taken lower doses many times. Theres a very distinct differences in the effects of 2c-i and MDA and even more so with t2. Sure, _i_ causes rushes of euphoria and has a few similarities with MDA/MDMA but I _cannot even imagine mistaking the two upon ingestion_. Simply, they feel very different. 2c-i gives me full on psychedelic effects similar to LSD as well as the typical 2c body load (2ci is ultra heavy on body load for me). At low doses (5-10mg) it can feel more like MDXX but still has the same "2c feeling" im so used to. Same with X. If i was given a capsule with either MDA or 2c-i, I'd be willing to bet my life savings that I'd be right. This is because I'm very sensitive to all serotonergic psychedelics. 

The best piece of evidence, however, is that my friend has VERY NEGATIVE effects when ANY 2c wears off (he still likes the trip, but it leaves him with an abnormal, horrible crash), and ive witnessed this crash from even low doses of 2ci, 2ct2, 2ce, and 2cc. He has taken up to 3 .G's with me in one go, and he barely ever crashes from MDXX. And of course, no crash, while with 3 .G's I was destroyed when I came down. 

These aren't pictures or anything official like that, its just my reasoning for being sure there are no 2c's in the .G's

If theres a batch out there thats either a knock-off or a batch ive never heard of that contains the 2c, i'd like to get my hands on it, test it, and ingest it anyway.

Now, also I'm wondering how many gspots, pills claimed to be by the same manufacterer are out there.

Here are the ones I'm aware of:

.G/lady (have tried, MDA)




(my pic)

G/lady (have not had, not sure about contents its also said to be a "combo" on pillreports, this would lead me to believe its most likely just MDA or possibly MDMA, and its from the same guy/girl). 


G./lady (have tried, MDMA)




(pic from pillreports)
Defenitely MDMA, as strong as the .G's but the effect is obviously much different, and more euphoric/less trippy.

Sunflower/lady
 (have tried, they are just like the .G same look, same bindings, overall I just mean you figure out really easily without the help of PR or friends that its from the same guy/girl. The contents are pretty much _exactly_ the same as the .G, same dose of MDA, except it also has some meth. These are noticeably more speedy and came up positive for methamphetamine, however the amount is not too much, since the pill feels just like the .G MDA hit except more desire to talk and dance (that was my experience). I wrote a report for this one on PR, its at 
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=6913

I've also heard of some blue .G's are these knockoffs or another batch from the same guy/good hits? But I want to know if I'm missing any, and whether they are "real"


----------



## RavenousBlonde

> I agree with xman in the sense that until I see test results proving a 2c-x compound (if it was anything it'd be 2c-i in very low doses, in combination with MDA). The reason I dont believe it (and i want to make it clear to everyone, especially RavenousBlonde, that im not arguing but simply stating why I believe there are no 2c's in at least the gspot pills ive had FROM THE .G MAKER (ive already seen obvious knockoffs, and the kappa/mudflap lady seems to be
> getting very popular...more knockoffs for idiots. I already found one defenite imposter with a very time amount of MDA, this is an imposter



I also agree that there are probably no 2Cx compounds, if you look at my above posts you'll see that I don't think it would be cost effective, and a waste, really.

I have no experience with the 2Cx compounds.  I am quite leary of research chemicals and they are non existant in my area, so I can't offer any opinions on them.  

I just wish I could get my hands on some of these different pills to reagent test for myself...curiosity is killing me.  :D

I love the discussion this thread is generating tho.  It would be nice to figure out if the newer presses are the same chemical wise - wish you guys out there that can get these had testing kits!


----------



## RavenousBlonde

BTW, Fractal Structure - since your friend has privacy issues, why not post his testing results on Pill Reports for them?  Testing results are always welcome without a report.  I can assure you though that we collect no data from our members and we don't keep IP logs...your friend shouldn't be so worried.


----------



## FractalStructure

CORRECTION: the pill that i saw identified by ecstasydata was actually the .G not the .G roll. It's funny cuz most people think G. are MDMA and i did too. I guess this means the .G press (the "real" one) could still be an MDA/MDMA combo because the roll feels pretty different. 

I think the results would be that both of them are just MDA:1 though.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

I've been seeing some reports on PR about some bunk presses of the G's....this is why everyone needs a testing kit.  

/psa


----------



## Junglistvibe

sarcean said:
			
		

> These pills look VERY proffesional, they likely came in an massive batch from Europe to the east coast. People love these pills not only because they have a great roll, but when you buy from say someone in Flordia from some random guy you get the same quality one as say buying from some guy in NY. As far as reports go there are no reports of fake g. or .g's going around. (The pills are so nicely pressed I think it would be more difficult to make fakes of this then alot of pills)



Yeah and also with it being double pressed it would make it a lot more hassle to get TWO of the right presses and then press the pills TWO times.

Maybe it's a new revolution, double pressed pills?


----------



## cornollio

i can concur on the .g's being mda/mdma 2:1 and the opposite for the g.'s. i  was able to test the mda ones (with tester, and eaten) a few weeks ago, and last night i ate the g.s, both i found to be amazing, but i like mda


----------



## fondcrossing

Has anyone else noticed that the white lady's foot on the G. pill appears to be more clearly defined than on the .G pill? Her calf is slimmer, narrower and her seems to be more distinctly outlined on the G. than the .G. In addition, her hair pokes out on the back of her head on the .G, while it's smoother on the G. 

Those details lead me to believe that the presser switched his stamps -- or we're looking at different pressers.


----------



## spread eagle beagl

i've eaten .g's  and g.'s on a few different occasions and been thoroughly satisfied.  but the most recent time, just last weekend or so, i noticed a definite drop in the quality of roll.  though i didnt test the pills, from a sample of 6 or so pills, there are already imitations floating around.  3 of my friends failed to achieve any noticeable effects on 1 pill each, and my girlfriend and i both felt 'eh' on 1.5 pills.  i say 'eh' because the pills were either a miniscule amount of mdma and a shit load of caffeine/stimulant, or a fairly half-assed MDA pill.  it doesn't take much for some jackass to start pressing pills that look like someone else's these days.  testing is the only way to know what a pill will be like, especially these days.


----------



## funboy87

i heard there's pink ones (fakes) that contain acetaminophen


----------



## funboy87

btw, the pill that made me trip was a G. , not .G

also, i didnt start tripping until the peak of the roll (it felt like mdma) started coming down, maybe T + 2:00hrs. does anyone think it could have been a hallucinogen other than MDA?


----------



## GreenMachine

tried some medium dose MDxx thicker  G. ladies, not too impressive. Also tried the blue speckled G. ladies, but these were quality MDMA.


----------



## adb5006

munched 2.5, G. white w/tiny blue specs, and a beveled edge, from the north east. i believe they were straight mda. felt awesome, however it is much different from the 'roll' of mdma.


----------



## Dragynfyr

funboy87 said:
			
		

> btw, the pill that made me trip was a G. , not .G
> 
> also, i didnt start tripping until the peak of the roll (it felt like mdma) started coming down, maybe T + 2:00hrs. does anyone think it could have been a hallucinogen other than MDA?




MDA takes about two hours to peak out, check out the erowid experience reports for MDA, everyone describes about the same time frame for the trippyness to set in


----------



## LuGoJ

FractalStructure said:
			
		

> CORRECTION: the pill that i saw identified by ecstasydata was actually the .G not the .G roll. It's funny cuz most people think G. are MDMA and i did too. I guess this means the .G press (the "real" one) could still be an MDA/MDMA combo because the roll feels pretty different.
> 
> I think the results would be that both of them are just MDA:1 though.




I am pretty sure that the original batch of G.'s were MDMA, i had them back in late march/early april and they were definitely high MDMA content. The second batch of G.'s i had were heavy in MDA and that was back in mid june.


----------



## drumnbass420

Tried the .G back in march and it felt like MDA, tested it with Marquis and it turned the purple/black. Recently tested the newer 'batch' of .G (looks exactly like the on ecstasy data-single leg, one arm, etc). Never ate the new ones. Marquis-turned the reddish but I think I would need to re-test since IMO I didn't use enough pill sample and other factors. Mecke it turned purple and Robadope it turned red. This is all in the Philly area BTW.

I heard many rumors about the 2c-x being in the pills. I would highly doubt that since I've tried some 2c-x chems and I get sick on them. .G lady has never made me sick. Since I've tested with reagents on two separate occasions and no positive for 2c-x. I hate the rumors and pity people's ignorance on MDA.

:D


----------



## Dragynfyr

I had the .G's last winter break in december with my girl friend. My luck, they came in about 4 hours after I'd eaten a quarter of shrooms! lol I was SO excited when I saw them because I had been reading about them for so long and drooling over them on pillreports, I grabbed 20 the second after I tested them (haha quite an experience in itself messing around with acid test kits and looking for color changes when your on a quarter of shrooms =p). Brilliantly, I immediatly chewed two and swallowed one.

What followed was THE single most visually...cartoon..experience of my life. All my vision was cell shaded, like in A Scanner Darkly, and the glowsticks never have looked so unbelievable in my life. I was floored and could hardly get off the couch to take my turn with the sticks. The weirdest part was when the shrooms distinctly let go, and all that remained was the pills, and my girl friend and I proceeded to sweat our asses off cuddled up on my couch talking and drinking water non stop for the next two hours. Once the talking ended though things kind of spiraled into a burnt out kind of bad acid like trip, reeeally warped visuals, and really uncomfortable. A lot of the discomfort was because of my stupidity, after like two hours of squirming in bed completly unable to sleep, i got up, chugged a bunch of water, and it recharged me and I stayed up for at least another 6 hours. Even with all the water we drank on the couch, I still couldn't keep up with how much those things heated me up.

Mad Love, MAD Visuals 

Best Pills Ever =)


----------



## Spoken Word

Fuck it... 
my friend and her boyfriend bought 5 of these(G. ) because she was trying to prove to me that she can get good shit. i hadn't rolled in YEARS!.... so anyways, she brings me the pills and she had already tested them. she says it was a high mdma/mda combo and she "thought" it was cut with something. so i was doubting the pills and her "test" from the start. 
we live in miami so we take a drive to that southern beach 
i take the pill in the car(so does everyone else) about 50 mins away from south beach.
she was worried about driving and rolling but we told her the pills were prolly bunk since everything else is............................................................................
well, i don't know if any of you have been to south beach but you have to take a bridge to get there.....the bridge that passes star island. 
anyways, it's a long bridge with lights on each side......
on the bridge you can see the downtown buildings with lights...and you can see another bridge with lights........i've always considered it a trippy ride.

on the highway before the bridge my stomach starts telling me that these pills might be some serious, good stuff.. lol
we were listening to my disc 2 "Indoor" nyana...tiesto.........

i can't really put the scenery and feeling into words.

the music complimented the vibe in the car, the vibe in the car complimented the music, the bridge and scenery complimented the music and the pill made EVERYTHING THAT much better.

i could go on about that great night but you all get the picture..

someone mentioned being highly sensitive to stimulants and im the same...
from my expierence and my opinion......
*G.*
the pills were of high stamped quality.....they were high mdma and maybe a little mda.....i couldnt tell you that it wasn't cut but i didn't feel any other drug.
and after a 5 hour roll... i slept like a baby and was happy when i woke up.. no lock jaw or pain in my teeth.

i loved that pill and if i ever came across it again, i'd buy a lifetime supply. lol

[edit]ohhhhh and i only took one.


----------



## Dragynfyr

Spoken Word said:
			
		

> they were high mdma and maybe a little mda.....
> 
> [edit]ohhhhh and i only took one.




Man, I wish one of THOSE would have been tested on E data, or one of the first .G, It pisses me off that the ONE that happened to get sent in for testing was a BS all MDA one... =( The sexy ladies deserve justice


----------



## FractalStructure

> Tried the .G back in march and it felt like MDA, tested it with Marquis and it turned the purple/black. Recently tested the newer 'batch' of .G (looks exactly like the on ecstasy data-single leg, one arm, etc). Never ate the new ones. Marquis-turned the reddish but I think I would need to re-test since IMO I didn't use enough pill sample and other factors. Mecke it turned purple and Robadope it turned red. This is all in the Philly area BTW.
> 
> I heard many rumors about the 2c-x being in the pills. I would highly doubt that since I've tried some 2c-x chems and I get sick on them. .G lady has never made me sick. Since I've tested with reagents on two separate occasions and no positive for 2c-x. I hate the rumors and pity people's ignorance on MDA.




ecstasydata.org has results for the G. lady, and its MDA:1
i guess the original assumption .G being MDA and G. being MDMA were wrong... (i guess most likely both are just MDA? From the way the .G feels that seems to be the case)


----------



## funboy87

it looks like everyone has been FOOLED by Gspots.... maybe there are more batches of these going around than we originally thought...


----------



## LuGoJ

FractalStructure said:
			
		

> ecstasydata.org has results for the G. lady, and its MDA:1
> i guess the original assumption .G being MDA and G. being MDMA were wrong... (i guess most likely both are just MDA? From the way the .G feels that seems to be the case)





 The non copycat .G's were always known to have High MDA medium MDMA. The G.'s on the other hand have had High MDMA med/low MDA in one batch and Only MDA in another batch. I have had both the high MDMA G.'s and the MDA G.'s, I was very dissapointed when i got the MDA G.'s because i was expecting them to be like the other batch of G.'s i had. I am just gonna stick with the .G's from now on because I enjoy the ratio of MDA/MDMA they have provided each time I have taken them


----------



## drumnbass420

*Update*

The .G with the one arm and leg lady w/beveled edge tested again. Marquis was a long rxn but it eventually turned dark purple/black, Mecke purple/black, Simons clearish/red, Ropadope blue/dark purple. This is the SE Pa area.


----------



## Chilly Water

I ate a .G the other w/d and what a ride that was.  

They have made their way to lower AL.  

thanks to this thread i was aware of what to expect and i had a blast. i havent eaten a disco biscuit that good in ten years.


----------



## sdthizz

Wow, I live in SD and none of them seem to make it down here in the South West. These sound FCKIN AWESOME, though. MDMA/MDA cuts in one pill. Must be one hell of a ride.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

oh... yes they do ^ ^


----------



## drumnbass420

Well, I'll be ingesting some .G hoes in about 36hrs


----------



## lilczey

*G man...*

i have never seen the .g but i have had 3 differn't kinds of g.'s they were all pretty good in my opion but these weren't the first of these double stamped pills in my area first were the z/ foxes than the sunflower/lady and then the g's up.....which then turned to all the differn't versions of g-spots........

Is a original pillreporter  at  ....lol

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=7400
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=7402
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=7495
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=7496


----------



## Diggitydank420

i took three G.'s a couple of months ago. They are really good pills,


----------



## drumnbass420

lilczey said:
			
		

> i have never seen the .g but i have had 3 differn't kinds of g.'s they were all pretty good in my opion but these weren't the first of these double stamped pills in my area first were the z/ foxes than the sunflower/lady and then the g's up.....which then turned to all the differn't versions of g-spots........
> 
> Is a original pillreporter  at  ....lol
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=7400
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=7402
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=7495
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=7496



Yeah I had those Z's too and could never figure out what was on the other side. I tested them several times and the Mandelin reagent tested positive for ketamine.


----------



## lilczey

*??*



			
				drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> Yeah I had those Z's too and could never figure out what was on the other side. I tested them several times and the Mandelin reagent tested positive for ketamine.


really it had ketamine in it thats nuts those bombs brought me to a whole new level of wat the fuck.......and are u from the philly area too??? i couldn't stop popin those....i had bought 11 planing not to do em all but i went to philly and got some nitros at the store and it was all over.....by the roll u think there was alot of k in em....cuz i have never done k.........i talked to myself on those.....and most of the g's too.....


----------



## drumnbass420

lilczey said:
			
		

> really it had ketamine in it thats nuts those bombs brought me to a whole new level of wat the fuck.......and are u from the philly area too??? i couldn't stop popin those....i had bought 11 planing not to do em all but i went to philly and got some nitros at the store and it was all over.....by the roll u think there was alot of k in em....cuz i have never done k.........i talked to myself on those.....and most of the g's too.....



I live in the suburbs of Philly. IMO there probably wasn't much k in them. The first time I tried them I ate about 2 with 1 white on white paper and didn't feel the k. I think  that a normal oral dose of k would be like 250-300+mg for someone of my size (5'5, 120lbs/female).  At least thats what I take if I'm doing the k orally. The mass of the Z's were probably around 320mgs (kind of like the ladies). They also tested for an e like chemical too on the Marquis. I never did further tests with the Xtreme reagents thou.. 

I think if you took many of them then you'd def feel it more than I did. I actually saved them for when I do take ket oral doses or just k nasally lol.



ps-i sent u a pm


----------



## fondcrossing

Further proof that the barrel-shaped .G spot / kappa lady stamp was exclusively MDA: http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1596


----------



## nukka

had .Gs in atlanta, probably not a copy-cat as the press was extremely high quality but who knows. anyway, I think it was high-dose mda with some mdma as well but its possible that it couldve been entirely mda. No amphetamine.


----------



## LuGoJ

fondcrossing said:
			
		

> Further proof that the barrel-shaped .G spot / kappa lady stamp was exclusively MDA: http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1596



Except that one isn't one of the barrel .G pills. If you compare it too the G. that they have tested they seem to be the same thickness and the stamp on the .G is one of the copycat stamps. The original .G stamp was different.. here is a picture

http://www.pillreports.com/images/fullsize/5658.jpg


----------



## nukka

LuGoJ said:
			
		

> Except that one isn't one of the barrel .G pills. If you compare it too the G. that they have tested they seem to be the same thickness and the stamp on the .G is one of the copycat stamps. The original .G stamp was different.. here is a picture
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/images/fullsize/5658.jpg




^^ I had the .G from your picture. As far as I could tell its high MDA+low MDMA.


----------



## ChillinLikaVillian

Its called the g's up / ho's down

high mda content, i couldn't detect anything else

two made me trip BALLS


----------



## ChillinLikaVillian

i ate them up **MOD EDITED:  Please do not name events, venues, or dates.  LE DO watch these boards.  Thanks!  ~RB**. they could've come from anywhere though, seeing as people traveled long distances to get there.


----------



## FractalStructure

can someone post a pic of these supposed 2c-containing gspots?


----------



## easyes

i got the gs with two legs on them. i read on pillreport that they aren't legit. is there anybody thats tested these ones?/knows the contents


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^  That seems to be the million dollar question here.  lol  I wish I could help you further but I've never seen any of these in my area.  Ever think about getting a testing kit?


----------



## easyes

i live with my folks - not sure if an ecstasy testing kit would go over well....do know where i could send them to get them tested? how would i go about sending them to ecstasydata? i still might try to get my money back


----------



## SmokingMan

Here's ones with the spot in a different place.

*NSFW*: 










Here's the report for it: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=8010

I've not tripped like that on MDA before and don't have experience with 2c's. I still felt like I normally do on MDA, but the visuals and the trippier headspace were unusual. However the spot seems to be in the same place as this one: http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1596 and it tested straight MDA.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Thanks for the pic!  Could you go back and put a NSFW tag on it so our users that are in public places won't have a screen full of pills?   

Maybe these are just high amounts of MDA and people aren't used to it?  (Which is what I personally think based off other user's experiences.) I wish I had the answers.   Copycats are always bound to be out there so it's best if you can reagent test beforehand.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

easyes said:
			
		

> i live with my folks - not sure if an ecstasy testing kit would go over well....do know where i could send them to get them tested? how would i go about sending them to ecstasydata? i still might try to get my money back



How to send a pill to ecstasydata:  http://www.ecstasydata.org/send_tablet.php

Remember, you'll have to pay the $115 testing fee.  

Do you have any friends with a place that you could ship to?  Testing kits come in plain packaging and I doubt anyone would ever know what it was.


----------



## SmokingMan

RavenousBlonde said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pic!  Could you go back and put a NSFW tag on it so our users that are in public places won't have a screen full of pills?
> 
> Maybe these are just high amounts of MDA and people aren't used to it?  (Which is what I personally think based off other user's experiences.) I wish I had the answers.   Copycats are always bound to be out there so it's best if you can reagent test beforehand.



No problem. I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Brass

i have tried both the .G and a G., and the .G that i had was definitely not mda or mdma, and had the distinct body load the 2c family has.  they were really trippy, but i hate that body load, so after doing a few from this batch i stopped taking them.  i'm positive that at least at one point there was a batch of shitty knockoffs going around, and we managed to get a lot of them.  a month or so ago i tried a G., and it was fantastic.  pretty speedy, probably an mda/mdma combo, i'm not really experienced enough to say, and i had also eaten some methylphenidate so that could have caused the extra speediness.


----------



## slackboxed

I obtained a few of these copycats, they're going around hardcore in the southeast. I have eaten some of the original G. which were some strong ass beans, and some of the .G which were also some strong ass beans. When I came across the gspots they had a lady with two hands and two legs so I knew something was up. The press was clean as hell, but some of the pills had some yellow blotches on them maybe due to dampness. I believe there is either mcPP in these pills or MDE. I don't have a tester, but I know there isn't mdma in this shit. If there is MDA, its a really low dose.

This pill gave me some gas and I was like farting and burping for a good few hours lol. My stomach was unsettled, lights looked cool as hell and I got minimal visuals. It was also mainly a head high and my body felt a little drunk and weak. I was not energetic, I had no euphoria, and I felt like I was tripping a little bit but it was a weak trip. I consumed one and a half pills. Railing this pill didn't have instant effects like mdma or mda should. This copycat sucks, avoid it unless you like feeling weird as fuck.


----------



## skeeto

A friend has the two-legged, well-pressed pill, but unlike those shown as fakes at pillreports, this has blue specks. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## take me away.....

*Blue Kappa / .G Lady with blue spots*

A friend of mine recently came across these.....think they are the new batch around ....they are .G with the 2 legged lady on the back and blue spots

Think these are MDA....def not all MDMA. He recently took 2 and felt affects, but not trippy like the previous white G. with one leg and no spots. The previous white G. one legged ladies he said were amazing. The blue ones give a high feeling but he said its wierd. 

What is the feedback on the blue spotted laddy your hearing ??

Seems like this mystery continues.....


----------



## skeeto

Thanks for the feedback. My friend is going to eat one tomorrow. He'll tell me how it went and I post afterewards. 

When you friend said "its wierd", that means its definitely not enjoyable? He has access to many more, and hopes it is. 

You are right, there is a realy mystery surrounding these two-legged types.


----------



## FractalStructure

^^ the "two-legged" rolls are definite copycats... and the pic above seems to look just like the original .G which are MDA just like every one of the "real" gspots (except for the supposed "2c batches" which i have not encountered).


----------



## Arzi

I took a few of the .G pills recently and I thought they were pretty damn good.

A little trippy but not really but the next day was an all out crash.


----------



## skeeto

> A friend of mine recently came across these.....think they are the new batch around ....they are .G with the 2 legged lady on the back and blue spots
> 
> Think these are MDA....def not all MDMA. He recently took 2 and felt affects, but not trippy like the previous white G....give a high feeling but he said its wierd.



Your friend is exactly right, based on what my friend e-mailed me:

"For the first hour it felt like the normal come-on, a little antsy, little uncomfortable, but that was it - there was no "there!", like I was teetering on the edge the whole time, and then I started to get hot and feel flushed with a wierd body buzz and no mental enjoyment whatsoever. There's no way I'd do 2 of these."

There you have it. The "new batch" of 2-leggeds are SHIT too.


----------



## take me away.....

*re*

Yep the .G lady blue pills are bunk....its just wierd how they seem to do something to him wonder what is in it....??

This is crazy how there are so mnay fakes going around...guess everyone is expecting the old good ones and gets fooled.


----------



## KeSsX

i looked through here but I still havent seen a description of exactly what I have....

.G ( . is close to G, is the fatter looking G)
- one legged lady on the other side
- Triple Stack
- crumbly
- Is pure white in color but has very tiny blue specs throughout (can only be seen when looking very closely under bright light)


Are these the MDA ones, the MDMA ones, or the MDA/MDMA ones?


----------



## FractalStructure

kessx said:
			
		

> i looked through here but I still havent seen a description of exactly what I have....
> 
> .G ( . is close to G, is the fatter looking G)
> - one legged lady on the other side
> - Triple Stack
> - crumbly
> - Is pure white in color but has very tiny blue specs throughout (can only be seen when looking very closely under bright light)



According to what we know there IS NO MDMA in the gspots. I have heard of these blue-speckled gspots... the original and most reliable ones are thoroughly white and either .G or G. (doesnt matter where the dot is, same contents), although i have heard that the ones with very hard to see blue specks are also just MDA but a somewhat lower dose.


----------



## take me away.....

*Re*

Very wierd but I took the blue lady's I was reffering too ealier and tripped very hard.
I took 2 at the same time. I took vitiamin c and a multivitamin beforehand on an was on an empty stomach....The first time I took these they had mild affects, but this time I was rolling hard. Any logic behind this ??


----------



## slackboxed

Picture of the copycat going around. I'm spreading the word that these suck.

This guy on pill reports tested one and found there to be DXM in them. Explains why I think they suck. http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=7348


----------



## FractalStructure

^^ yeah its so annoying how people are fooled by these "professional looking stamps". This implies that if you can press a good-looking pill, your contents are MDXX.... which is such unbelievable bullshit, even worse than the whole "double/triple stack" scam that is STILL perpetuated throughout the world of MD.

I have long known of the copycats above, and if you compare to the pics i posted of the real presses for .G and G. (also the sunflower/lady) they look very different. the reliable gspots are crumbly and the lady is not denoted in so much detail. Im also annoyed of how these pills seem to take over my area, and since the current "real" batches of .G and G. are both MDA, as far as X goes you can either get gspot MDA (good until you get sick of rolling on them every single time) or methed out/low dose MDXX pills. Luckily I think I found some real MDMA hits around here and they are here Green Ducks


----------



## mdma001

anyone know if the white g ladies with blue specks (one arm, one leg) in them are any different than the all white ones?

supposed to be picking up some of these tonight and wondering if theres any difference


----------



## skeeto

"Very wierd but I took the blue lady's I was reffering too ealier and tripped very hard.
I took 2 at the same time. I took vitiamin c and a multivitamin beforehand on an was on an empty stomach....The first time I took these they had mild affects, but this time I was rolling hard. Any logic behind this ??"

What exactly do you mean? Was it an MDMA-like roll or were you just fucked up?


----------



## Youkai

mdma001 said:
			
		

> anyone know if the white g ladies with blue specks (one arm, one leg) in them are any different than the all white ones?
> 
> supposed to be picking up some of these tonight and wondering if theres any difference


I had some, seem to be higher in MDMA then MDA. But still are high in MDA. not my cup of tea. are they blue glitter specs of just blue specs? Iv seen both.


----------



## FractalStructure

you can find those on pillreports and many of those batches contain meth and none contain MDMA. Only MDA. The ladies were powerful MDA bombs to begin with and gained massive popularity, in my opinion the stamp even had a monopoly in NYC for a while (it was either .G MDA or crap). I would suggest to stick to the original batches, or at least the ones that are around currently...nonetheless, I refer to the "real" ones that are completely white, a little crumbly, no speckles of any kind. Whether its .G or G. both are the same... the roll/trip feels exactly the same and ive had both numerous times. All the batches with that stamp (i want to make it clear that I refer to THE GSPOT/LADY stamp, not the lady kappa/naked lady/mudflap lady stamp which has been around forever and was even in the movie Bad Boys 2 8) ). The double stamp G, to me is like a trademark, the manufacturer's signature. Therefore, all pills that with the G logo that do not look like the originals, you should be weary of. I'm not saying they're neccesarily dangerous, just obvious copycats that contain lower MDA doses and/or methamphetamine.

The two batches of G ladies that _are_ legitimate, high dose MDA rolls with no other active ingredients are simply these two:

*NSFW*: 










^As you can see, there are no speckles, they are originally well-pressed crumble easily especially since these are from the older batches and they've been through lots of wear and tear. At first, these were not at all crumbly. I've noticed that one "trademark" of this manufacturer is the same filler and all white pills. For example, look at the lady/sunflower. Also it was said the very first round of G. contained a good dose of MDMA, but even if this was true, the ones going around when i first got them (months ago) were simply MDA. For conclusive evidence of this, go to ecstasydata.org. 

P.S. I think the only reason there were at least 4 "real" batches (.G G G. and sunflower on back) is to have people try one of them, love the MDA trip and believe the other batches are the same quality (and they are) but have MDMA (and they dont) =p. Also, this would only be of use to someone who has taken a 40mg Methadose wafer before (and specifically that brand of methadone), the filler tastes JUST LIKE A METHADOSE.


----------



## skeeto

Just wanted to let everyone know that pills with this logo and press quality, but containing blue specks IS indeed MDMA. It took two pills to fully roll, but it was without a doubt the real thing. Unfortunately, alot of jaw-clenching and nystagmus (eye-wiggle) was present too, the latter is kind of pleasurable, but my jaw really hurts today.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^  Try taking a magnesium supplement before you roll and it should help with that next day sore jaw.  

I'm sure you did a report on www.pillreports.com about these pills, right?    With so many variations on this stamp I'm sure it'll help someone.


----------



## f13nd

heres some pics of the .g and the g. going around. these are non blue speckled ones, found in new york.  I bought these from my source as MDA pills, she told me  that the G. pills had mdma in them as well, however from experience i've come to this conclusion.  G. pills felt weaker but were still a bit trippy and a decent roll, .G pills are certainly MDA and are pretty strong.


----------



## FractalStructure

^dude, i just did that. my post above has the two main batches combined into one pic, with an NSFW tag.

same exact rolls, anyway.. my point was that those are the only gspots that i would recommend taking, the blue ones and the double-legged copycat should be avoided..


----------



## f13nd

your picture didn't have both pills actually in the same picture making it possible to differentiate the two by their thickness.  I thought my pics may help someone tell the distinct differences.


----------



## Dj Special k

hey I tested both...the difference is easy the hard pressed .g's up hoes down are good the g. are softer and not good at all!! Beware and check www.pillreports.com. There is still a ton of both on the east coast


----------



## Dj Special k

Beware also of the blue g's up hoes down pills..I took one and was kinda stumbling around and became tired. very weird strong long and weird..I never just take pills but I was drunk and picking up a new batch I always use a test kit..lets just say this time I didn't!


----------



## crankheart

*maybe a little off topic*

but i have one .g for tonight and i cant get anymore. im very sensitive to stimulants and i was wondering if you guys think i should save it till i can get more of them. i havnt eaten mdma or mda for at least a year.  and if i decide to take it what would be the best way to potentiate it?


----------



## laurlaur814

*Disappointed!!!*

I am in NYC.  Took a pure white, one-legged lady/G. last night and am hugely disappointed.  Never felt that intense euphoria and heightened senses that I know of MDMA.  I have a piece of the pill, so I am going to buy a testing kit and see what's up.  But this was NOT pure MDMA...also, I woke up starving today, which never happens with MDMA for me.  People had a good time...especially the first-timers, since they didn't know to compare it with anything.  But it never peaked for me...not even close.  My friend, who took 1.5 pills, reports the same experience.  We were pre-occupied and even a little cranky on it.  Not the MDMA experience I know and love.  Today, I have a bad headache and feel pretty tired.  Boooo!


----------



## FractalStructure

^ If you read this thread AT ALL you would know they arent supposed to be MDMA. they are MDA. And thats the original ones, which you prolly didnt get. But also its highly likely you were just expecting MDMA.


----------



## bladescar

i dont fuck wit NYC G's much the spots in spanish harlem tend to have a lot of bullshit.


----------



## aznstoner

I'm doing E for the first time this weekend and the only rolls I was able to get were the G. and nude lady on the other side. Its white and very very few blue speckles on them. Got them in the Northern NJ and NY area. I'm getting all kind of mixed reviews on them. Any ideas?


----------



## LuckyShamrock

*New batch questions???*

Just got some new ones last night and I haven't taken them yet.

discription

very crumbly
STRONG Licorice smell
.G (the period is a almost half way up the G, even with the horizontal line)
girl has one leg up and one leg down
very grayish off white color (more gray than anything)
no specks

I've been doing gs for almost a year now and this is the first time I came across the gray ones. these are also the first ones that smelled this strongly of licorice. when I used to get molly back in the day it smelled like licorice. Is this a good sign. I've already read through all the other threads and didn't find the info I was looking for.

Friday will be when I know for sure, but I'd love to hear what people have to say before then.

I love mda so thats not a problem for me

HELP!!!


----------



## LuckyShamrock

opinions please?????


----------



## Spoken Word

hmmm.. i forgot if the lady had one leg or two but the dot was after the G so "G." and it was def. a *high mdma dose*..


----------



## aznstoner

I gave my friend one of the G. spot rolls with the small blue speckles and it turned out to be MDMA probably. He told me there were no visuals and felt great. Hopefully this turns out to be good molly when I take it this weekend.


----------



## FractalStructure

What are you guys talking about, these are all bs pills at this point unless you somehow got your hands on the originals, which are just high dose MDA. There is no MDA in those, and there are no "legit" new batches im aware of.


----------



## LuckyShamrock

FractalStructure said:
			
		

> What are you guys talking about, these are all bs pills at this point unless you somehow got your hands on the originals, which are just high dose MDA. There is no MDA in those, and there are no "legit" new batches im aware of.



there are still originals around

trust me


----------



## cornollio

FractalStructure said:
			
		

> What are you guys talking about, these are all bs pills at this point unless you somehow got your hands on the originals, which are just high dose MDA. There is no MDA in those, and there are no "legit" new batches im aware of.




i love when people try to act like they are the authority on what's being made and whats around.  8)


----------



## f13nd

So from what i've read basically the breakdown goes as follows :  
.G with 1 legged lady : MDA
G. with 1 legged lady : MDA
G. with blue speckles or double legged girls are seemingly unknown with the mixed reports but point to mdma low dose?
that all correct?


SWIM happens to have a decent amount of both the original .G and G.'s without speckles or doublelegged ladys.  .G from SWIMS  experience is a high dose MDA, while G. seemed somewhat weaker.


----------



## rave23

RavenousBlonde said:
			
		

> With all these stamps and the possibilities of copycats....everyone really needs a testing kit.  :D




topic over, thread closed 8) 
That is the only thing that will tell you for sure what is in *your *pill!


----------



## LuckyShamrock

so an update

grey gs

don't take em

I didn't take them, but my boyfriend did. Felt nothing except a slight feeling that he might roll. Then he felt really sick and his stomach hurt.

I don't have any testing kits so I can't tell you more


----------



## lilczey

HERES A FUCKING BANGER......how many milligrams of MDA does the G.'s have in them....just curious cuz i've done sooooo many reports on PR on these things every time i got differn't looking ones i made a report but i am curious cuz i got one sitting here looking at me in the face....and i wanna know the MG some one help the czey man out...


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^  Nobody can tell you how many mgs of MDA or MDMA are in them.  The testing results at www.ecstasydata.org can tell you what is in the pill, but they are not allowed to state how many milligrams of xxx are in the pills.  It's the agreement that they have in place with DDL, the people that test the pills for edata.  It sucks, but that's the way it is.


----------



## slackboxed

I have a question. The above poster made me really think, how can they possibly measure the amount of mdma/mda in a pill? 

I mean no shit, it wouldn't be a pill if there weren't binder and filler in it to hold it together, but what kind of testing reagent could really tell you if there's x mgs of mdma or mda in it? I mean, a really nice home tester is just a bunch of drops of a testing agent that reacts with the chemical and identifies whats in it, but what tells you percentage or amount of crap in a pill?


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^  That would be GC/MS testing, not reagent testing.  Reagent testing can only tell you what may or may not be in your pill.


----------



## lilczey

RavenousBlonde said:
			
		

> ^^^  That would be GC/MS testing, not reagent testing.  Reagent testing can only tell you what may or may not be in your pill.


is GC/MS like some kind of elaberate computer or is it something i could buy on-line...?.....and is it exspensive???


----------



## RavenousBlonde

lilczey said:
			
		

> is GC/MS like some kind of elaberate computer or is it something i could buy on-line...?.....and is it exspensive???



Here's more info on GC/MS:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GC-MS

Elaborate computer is right    GC/MS is what www.ecstasydata.org uses to test pills with (through DDL, the company that does the testing).


----------



## slackboxed

That thing looks fucking beast, and i swear ive seen one of those machines in the labs at school.


----------



## Bill

dammit i want these again!


----------



## FractalStructure

> i love when people try to act like they are the authority on what's being made and whats around



Firstly, I meant to say theres no MDMA in these. Second, I'm not "the authority on whats being made". I am simply telling you what I know, and this is from pill testing which you can look up yourself. All I'm saying is the original gspots were tested and both .G and G. turned up to be MDA. 

Im in awe of how many people still think this is a combo pill (again, referring to the two batches that THIS THREAD WAS CREATED FOR, not anything else). The thing is, I was told that as well, and was surprised when I found out it was just MDA on dancesafe/ecstasydata. 

Now, maybe there are newer batches, but this thread is proof that nobody should talk till you see the results on GC/MS. At least no conclusive statements, such as ratios that have not been revealed yet..


----------



## FractalStructure

Another thing, this is completely unrelated, but I notice this specific hits have _increased the quality of the average roll_. Because, when these first came out, they were at the top, everyone wanted them, everyone who took them loved them, I myself remember the first time taking a .G and how fun it was. I must have taken .G and G. combined about 8 or so times by now. But they also created what seemed to be a monopoly (I made a thread on this in ED titled "gspot takeover") because at least in my area, although many others agreed, these were the only good pills around for a couple months, but _now_ they seem to be at the bottom, and I've been picking up random different rolls as they became available, and they are just clean MDMA and each one stronger than the other, ALL being as strong as, if not more so than the gspots (although its hard to compare the "strength" of MDA to MDMA), and the last two I got, yellow apples and green diesels, holy shit, ultra high dose mdma. It seems like there are much less crap pills, and much less clean but very weak pills, just take a look at PR, its almost MDXX HIGH straight down the line...

In the past it was *always* mixed... adulterated pill here, medium MDXX there, and maybe one or two MDXX high on one page.

Maybe the manufacturers have learned that yes, their crap methed out garbage will sell, but not very well, whereas the gspots were pumping out at all times for what seems like a year or so, selling like hotcakes. It just goes to show that if you make a reliable product, people WILL be buying more. I just hope this trend continues.. (but no more monopolies, and no more g ladies)

Ravenous, do you think this is true in any way? (I know you're gonna say it depends on who you know and where you are, but I'm just talking about pills that hit the streets, and being a PR mod, you would definitely notice changes like this)

The reason I ask is maybe, just maybe I got lucky these last few times, and it'll be back to crappy pills soon (I hope not)



> HERES A FUCKING BANGER......how many milligrams of MDA does the G.'s have in them....just curious cuz i've done sooooo many reports on PR on these things every time i got differn't looking ones i made a report but i am curious cuz i got one sitting here looking at me in the face....and i wanna know the MG some one help the czey man out...



Nobody can tell you the answer to that, you would need to get the pills lab tested. And btw, G. seem to be just a bit weaker than .G, I've always noticed this and so did the friends I was rolling with. While both were MDA and nothing else, the .G lasted longer without a doubt, and the G. dropped much more quickly, but the roll and plateau itself was pretty much exactly the same. 

Anyway, as I said nobody can give you an exact answer, but if I had to guess I'd say, the average roll seems to be around 70mg (that would be MDXX med if im not mistaken, 50mg would be felt slightly), these should be something like 100mg, while the new pills I just mentioned feel like 2 gspots if they were MDMA, so the apples *must* be around 150mg (which seems to be the highest pills go, and thats in europe). The reason I dont say 200mg since it feels like 2 gspot-strength rolls is because it takes less than double the dose to double your pleasure =p. But yeah, i would say gspots are somewhere between 90-110mg or so. But just keep in mind you can never be sure.


----------

